# Leaking T - please help!



## blckwidow75 (Dec 3, 2004)

My cat knocked over two of my larger kritter keepers about 1/2 hour ago.  My very favorite tarantula, my B. Emilia, was injured.  If she doesn't make it, I don't know what I'm going to do.  She is not leaking hemolymph from her abdomen, but she is leaking from two of her legs.  I don't have a digital camera & I'm not sure if the amount she's leaked so far is considered a lot or not.  It seems like a lot to me but that might be b/c I'm freaked out. I never really thought I would have to deal with this.  I tried dabbing her with toilet tissue and I got out the cornstarch but after consulting the Tarantula Keeper's Guide, it sounded like the best thing to do was leave her alone.  She is moving when prodded and I tried putting her near her water dish and she didn't want any.  Has anyone had their tarantulas lose fluid and make it through???  I did a search and saw that someone else's T lost two legs and didn't even appear to be leaking and died anyway.  I am so worried.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## fyic (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm still new to all this but maybe this will help
I have seen post about useing superglue 
don't know if it works but I guess it can't hurt


----------



## metzgerzoo (Dec 3, 2004)

That happened to my rosie...needless to say, I no longer have the cat.  Anyway, the first thing you need to do is calm down and try to relax.  Put your T in a warm ICU with only a damp paper towl on the bottom.  Put some tissue on the legs that appear to be bleeding, set her in a quiet, dark place and leave her be as much as possible.  The more you move her, the more stressed she'll get.  If it's just her legs that got injured, she, by most accounts, should be fine.  I've had this happen to Ts before and they've come through it just fine.  
Also, make certain that it is coming from the legs.  The only reason I say this is because when our rosie took a 5 foot plunge in her glass tank...it appeared that she was leaking from her legs and abdomen, however, upon closer inspection, it turned out she was actually secreting venom and it was dripping down the side of her ICU container.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Dekejis (Dec 3, 2004)

I've had that happen before. I had a young G. aureostriata that had a really hard molt once and when she finally shed the skin I noticed she was leaking from two legs. I dabbed a Q-tip on there and left her alone and she came out fine.


----------



## PapaRoacher (Dec 3, 2004)

Their legs are like pipes and valves...  She'll seal off the leak on her own, but, just as a precaution, buy some "New Skin" from your local drugstore, and stray some into a cap, and dab it on the wounds with a Q-Tip...

A similar incident occured with my G. Rosea a month or two back...  One of my cats had pushed in the lid (He likes to sleep ontop of the aquarium) and the door hit the spider... 

Since then, finding a better solution to my problem that was better than getting rid of my cats was pretty simple, I put a Nintendo mousepad ontop of the aquarium with all four legs of the mouse pad on the edges so the lid won't get pushed in...  Now my cats can come and go as they please with no danger...

You might consider moving your Critter cages onto a higher hieght, or a tighter space, so a cat paw cannot wrap around them and knock them over...  Try a bookshelf, or an Entertainment-center shelf...  All my aquariums exept for the G. Rosea's are in really tight spaces, at most there is a centimeter of space on either side of the aquarium...

...

Well...  Back on topic, I think your leaking T will be fine, but still try and use that Liquid bandage...


----------



## Scott C. (Dec 3, 2004)

Superglue works great in my experience. If you use it make sure you do not disturb the T at all until it molts because the glue is rigid and cannot bend. If the leak is not on a joint then you don't have to worry about that though. Good luck with the injured.
Oh yeah... Lose the cat. Mammals suck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PapaRoacher (Dec 3, 2004)

Scott C. said:
			
		

> Lose the cat. Mammals suck


Cats are awesome pets, dude...


----------



## CIRE (Dec 3, 2004)

Scott C. said:
			
		

> Lose the cat. Mammals suck.


Last time I checked, only chimps and humans were able to type at a relatively proficient level...so that makes you a mammal dude...welcome to the club that SUCKS!


----------



## becca81 (Dec 3, 2004)

blckwidow75 said:
			
		

> My cat knocked over two of my larger kritter keepers about 1/2 hour ago.  My very favorite tarantula, my B. Emilia, was injured.  If she doesn't make it, I don't know what I'm going to do.  She is not leaking hemolymph from her abdomen, but she is leaking from two of her legs.  I don't have a digital camera & I'm not sure if the amount she's leaked so far is considered a lot or not.  It seems like a lot to me but that might be b/c I'm freaked out. I never really thought I would have to deal with this.  I tried dabbing her with toilet tissue and I got out the cornstarch but after consulting the Tarantula Keeper's Guide, it sounded like the best thing to do was leave her alone.  She is moving when prodded and I tried putting her near her water dish and she didn't want any.  Has anyone had their tarantulas lose fluid and make it through???  I did a search and saw that someone else's T lost two legs and didn't even appear to be leaking and died anyway.  I am so worried.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


Remember that tarantulas do not "clot" like humans do.  If a leg is damaged beyond repair, the tarantula will likely release the leg and it will regenerate over the next few molts.  Tarantulas have the ability to release a leg and "close up" the hole.


----------



## blckwidow75 (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.  She seems to be ok for now....knock on wood.  I put cornstarch on the injured area this morning before I left for work and when I came home I placed her in a "warm ICU."  Her one leg is pretty useless so I think the next hurdle will be the next molt.  She hasn't dropped it though, I wonder why - ??  I was so happy to come home to find out she was still with us.  
Paparoacher - I have 3 10-gallon tanks on a 4 tier utility shelf and they seem to be too heavy for the cat to mess with.  It's the plastic kritter keepers that are giving me problems.  I will have to move them to the spare bedroom and keep the door shut when I'm not home.  Or I could get a higher shelf.  
I really don't blame the cat; he has warned me enough that he planned to do his best to knock them over.  I thought using the spray bottle enough on him would train him not to go over there.  yeah right - -  :worship: 
Well thank you for easing my worries guys.  I'll update the thread with any news.


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2004)

if its not leaking at on the abdomen, you dont have to worry too much, my obt once fell onto it water dish and the edge was a little sharp(i've replaced it with another) so it started to bleed. by night time, when i went to chek on it, it has already pull off its leg and in fact eating it.. i am sure they know what to do ..


----------



## Carmen (Mar 8, 2005)

*Mammals suck*



			
				Scott C. said:
			
		

> Superglue works great in my experience. If you use it make sure you do not disturb the T at all until it molts because the glue is rigid and cannot bend. If the leak is not on a joint then you don't have to worry about that though. Good luck with the injured.
> Oh yeah... Lose the cat. Mammals suck.



No one who does not value all of nature's wonderful creatures should own a T or any other pet. All living things are important and all life is a miracle.

I am a retired vet tech & love them all.


----------



## Dr Pies (Mar 8, 2005)

Does that include Centipedes too Carmen? I hate em..! eurgh!


----------



## iluvspydrz (Mar 9, 2005)

Carmen said:
			
		

> No one who does not value all of nature's wonderful creatures should own a T or any other pet. All living things are important and all life is a miracle.
> 
> I am a retired vet tech & love them all.



i completely agree with you  

although.... humans do disappoint me sometimes
LOL


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 9, 2005)

Carmen said:
			
		

> No one who does not value all of nature's wonderful creatures should own a T or any other pet. All living things are important and all life is a miracle.
> 
> I am a retired vet tech & love them all.


Ever swat a fly? How about flea treatment for those cats? Ant invasions? Hard to imagine not harming a single one. You eat meat?
Oh well, guess I'll have to lose the T's since I clearly don't care enough to disregard personal preference.  
Fare the well.


----------



## Decapod73 (Mar 9, 2005)

metzgerzoo said:
			
		

> That happened to my rosie...needless to say, I no longer have the cat.


  
I realize I'm on the wrong forum to be saying this, but you have very bizarre pet priorities.

I'm sure it's entirely possible to secure tarantula housing such that other pets do not pose a risk.


Edit: To the OP,  I'm sorry about the accident and hope things work out!  I know Ts can survive loss of a leg, so this shouldn't be a mortal injury.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 9, 2005)

Carmen...you can have all the mites and nematodes too.
Oh, and tapeworms, heartworms, pinworms, and all other parasitic worms that feast on live animals and actually have no purpose other than to cause illness. You can have ticks, mosquitos, and TseTse flys that do nothing but spead disease. And you can have..... oh nevermind


----------



## RazorRipley (Mar 9, 2005)

MAMMALS DO SUCK!! except for the Myrmecophaga giant anteater


----------



## nissan480 (Jul 24, 2006)

mammals are companions,inverts are pets.

here's a good example,id never run into my burning house to save my pede's,but i damn sure would for my dog.


of course this is my opinion,and i feel sad for the people who have never had a "OLD YELLER".


dogs and horses and such have developed a bond spanning over century's.dogs and horses are necessary tools,and companions,inverts are not.


total thread hijack,my bad.i didnt think there were people who didnt understand the difference,whatever your "PET" choice.

i hope your T is doing good



again,just my opinion,that i think is 100% right.....LOL


----------



## darkness (Jul 24, 2006)

Carmen said:
			
		

> No one who does not value all of nature's wonderful creatures should own a T or any other pet. All living things are important and all life is a miracle.
> 
> I am a retired vet tech & love them all.



Im agreeing with Scott my dogs get in my trash all the time I somtimes regreat getting them at all i guess ill have to lose my Ts to yo


----------



## verry_sweet (Jul 24, 2006)

Any animal that you bring in to your home should be your responsibility till the day they die. With the care and attention they need and deserve. Period. This should not be a topic of discussion unless you don’t have a soul . And yes I eat meat it’s a law a nature however the same does not apply to companion animals.

Anyhoo I like liquid bandage, cornstarch and flour (even with the mold issue) however I’m not too keen on the superglue and clear nail polish. Have you ever applied either to an open wound? It’s torturous the burning is unreal. When I get a manicure and my cuticle gets damaged and nail polish or superglue is applied it hurts like a son of a gun. Just my thought on that.

Steph


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 24, 2006)

nissan480 said:
			
		

> mammals are companions,inverts are pets.
> 
> here's a good example,id never run into my burning house to save my pede's,but i damn sure would for my dog.
> 
> ...


...why? why do you even compare pets? that rediculous  That's like picking favorites, like saying "i'd save my cat, but i'd let my dog die, even if i had the chance" or something like that. Even if your dog comes first, you should treat all your pets equally.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did anyone notice this thread is a year and a half old?


----------



## MizM (Jul 24, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice this thread is a year and a half old?


LOL Becca!! There is always _someone_ ready to fire up an ancient argument!


----------



## verry_sweet (Jul 24, 2006)

ummmm nope I did not....I feel kinda silly:8o 

Steph


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice this thread is a year and a half old?


Don’t complain. I wish more new people would bump older threads. Perhaps this would cut down on the redundant topics like my Rosie is acting weird, best first T, how can I sex my T and etc.


----------



## bugs4life (Jul 24, 2006)

Carmen said:
			
		

> No one who does not value all of nature's wonderful creatures should own a T or any other pet. All living things are important and all life is a miracle.
> 
> I am a retired vet tech & love them all.


People like what they like and don't like what they don't like.  I personally don't like cats much either but that doesn't make me unworthy of owning inverts.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 25, 2006)

i would put her in a icu and let her be she will be fine as long as its not from the abdomen


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Dec 13, 2006)

*Water*

  um i bought my tarantula 2 days ago on a monday and i sw it eat a cricket but i never saw it drink out of the peanut butter lid with water and a sponge is tht normal for it to no drink:?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes its normal. Even though they are usually thirsty after being in a petstore, they don't have to be. T's don't really drink often.

And lose the sponge, it gets mold and stuff, getting really nasty for a T's water dish.

Next time though, start a new thread to ask a question, as it doesn't have anything to do with this thread.  Just FWI.



tacoma0680 said:


> i would put her in a icu and let her be she will be fine as long as its not from the abdomen


I think the T is molted and over the problem by now.


----------



## ShadowclawFC (Dec 11, 2010)

verry_sweet said:


> ...however I’m not too keen on the superglue and clear nail polish. Have you ever applied either to an open wound? It’s torturous the burning is unreal. When I get a manicure and my cuticle gets damaged and nail polish or superglue is applied it hurts like a son of a gun. Just my thought on that.


I know this is an old thread and all, but I was just reading through and saw this. So, I just wanted to let you know that you shouldn't apply human characteristics to arachnids. Or any animal.
As far as I can find, spiders don't have nociceptors, which relay the sensation of pain to the brain. So the spider really wouldn't care if you put glue or nail polish on its injury, and the only way I think it could be harmful is if injested 1

1- not sure about this, though


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear the T survived, and is well.  I hope I never have to deal with something like this, but just in case there are lots of great ideas here to help.


----------

